# Great Board! But...



## Berandor (Jan 18, 2002)

... how do I get a custom picture under my name?
You know, on the left frame?

Berandor - the guy with the pic below


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

go to User CP, then Edit Options. At the bottom is a button to change your Avatar. At the bottom of the page that takes you to is the option to either have your avatar link to an image on the web or upload your own.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 18, 2002)

Why, thank you!


----------

